# gold farmen für epic flugmount



## yorki88 (15. April 2007)

jojo gibt etv viele beiträge über gold blababla

aber ich möchte ma wissen wo man farmen muss für "*5,2k Gold*"

und wie lange man braucht für so viel.
oder welche berufe man haben muss, oda welche mobs killen oda oda oda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. April 2007)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie man das mit dem handeln im ah macht.

Ich habe schon soviel gutes darüber gehört nur irgendwie check ich das net so.

Kann mal wer vllt ein beispiel dazu geben?


----------



## Molk (15. April 2007)

Was ist an "billig einkaufen, teuer verkaufen" so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## yorki88 (15. April 2007)

kann niemand tipps geben ? wie man 5,200g am schnellsten farmen kann?


----------



## Dalmus (15. April 2007)

yorki88 schrieb:


> kann niemand tipps geben ? wie man 5,200g am schnellsten farmen kann?



Am schnellsten? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8127 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Obwohl... kann man das dann wirklich farmen nennen? Schließlich muß man im Otimalfall nur einen Mob legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubitare (15. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8127
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, du hast mir meine Antwort vor der Nase weggeschnappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten kannst du 5 verscheidene chars auf 70 hochspielen dann hast du ca 6K gold und nen paar neue 70er :-/


----------



## MrFlix (15. April 2007)

Was fällt euch einen MEINEN Fred zu verlinken??? Das darf nur ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

xDDD

Hmm du kannst tagtäglich 12 Stunden bei den Blutelfen in Nethersturm rumhängen ..so geht das recht fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (15. April 2007)

Hab etwa 3 Wochen gebraucht mit 2-3 Std am Tag maximal.
Einfach nur durch Questen und gelegentliches mitfarmen.
Manapartikel in Kirin Var z.B.


----------



## Gribasu (15. April 2007)

(mit stufe 70) komplette quests im nethersturm ,können dir 700g einbringen.

(mit stufe 70) schergrat,weis ich net denke aber auch so um den dreh

zum leveln auf 70 nagrand komplett machen...

was anderes,bin alchi und hab Urmacht mats gefarmt aufn elementarplateau.... und was kam mal, ne Lila Axt welche nur die tempowertung um 10sek auf 400 erhöht (keien attribute)  habs im AH rein für 1400g und wurde auch gekauft,der nachfolger also mein Käufer hat se für 3999 rein und blieb drauf sitzen,hat se aber für 1500 losbekommen....

Hab geduld,mit 1 -3 guten items (lila)  haste 4000g lässig zam


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2007)

also 5k gold ist eigentlic recht einfach wie ich finde
ich bin zwar noch keine 70 bin 66 aber ich mach am tag ca 150 gold so nebenbei mit questn und sachen verkaufen, instanz runs usw.

man muss einfach nur mobs killlen von denen man profitieren kann.

wie wildtiere zum kürschnern oder humanoide die droppen gold, stoff und ich find die droppen auch besser items, obwohl ich letztens mal wieder eine blaue waffe fürn dudu um 45g wegbekommen hab.

und naja die ganzen sachen immer ins AH stellen, kaufen wird jeder irgendwann mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ares@nerathor (16. April 2007)

Es sei denn man ist ein Defftank, da machste mehr Kohle mit Instanzen weil du eh jede Sekunde angebettelt wirst. "Komm doch mit in Instanz XYZ" XD


----------



## b1ubb (16. April 2007)

naja als deff tank würde ich eher sagen ... da geht man gildenintern in einenr 3er oder 4er UBRS run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw ... ,) 

weil es einfach spaß macht, und trotzdem gold dabei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Gribasu (16. April 2007)

wichtig ist,nix überstürzen und zur rechten Zeit verkaufen.

Bsp Urmacht:

wenn 12 teile im AH sind und das billigste 99g ,hau ich nix rein.
sind nur 2 -3 teile drin um die 120g kannste es reinsetzen.

Also erst marktlage beobachten und dann reinsetzen.


----------



## R. Sp. (16. April 2007)

Klar, am einfachsten bekommste Gold im Arathihochland, da bei 8;15 Spawnt alle 15 Sek. ein Mob der 400G und einen blauen Gegenstand bei sich hat... also da gehts echt schnell... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (16. April 2007)

jo genau hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hab meinem twink letztes wochenende auch sein flugmount (280%) spendiert, finanziert hab ich mir das durch farmen im mondschattental, er hat halt berufe kürschnern und bergbau. bin halt wegen den berufen in die höhle rein wo die echsen sind. habe dort die cobraschuppen und die erze gefarmt, und geld droppen die echsen und die truhen die da rumstehn, wenn ich darauf kein bock mehr hatte einfach raus aus der höhle und paar meter weiter nordlich die grossen krebse und windelementare gefarmt. erze, leder, cobraschuppen und urluft im ah verkauft.

waren tageseinnahmen von ca 250-300g ca (2-3h farmen)


----------



## geronimo687 (24. April 2007)

R. schrieb:


> Klar, am einfachsten bekommste Gold im Arathihochland, da bei 8;15 Spawnt alle 15 Sek. ein Mob der 400G und einen blauen Gegenstand bei sich hat... also da gehts echt schnell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Witz! Wär auch zu schön gewesen:-)


----------



## White Jen (24. April 2007)

Gribasu schrieb:


> wichtig ist,nix überstürzen und zur rechten Zeit verkaufen.
> 
> Bsp Urmacht:
> 
> ...



Jo, habe vorgestern mir eine Urmacht zusammengefarmt und wollte diese ins Ah setzten. Geschaut ob schon welche drinnen sind und? Was habe ich gefundenNichts.Keine einzige Urmacht war im Ah^^ 

Hmm, das war natürlich toll^^  Hab sie dann für 120 g verkauft bekommen.

Zum Gold farmen, questen (am besten mit 70), seinen Beruf sich zu nutzen machen und mops killen bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Nitron4132 (24. April 2007)

also, ich bin zwar noch nicht solange dabei aber ein paar tipps kann ich schon geben

1. seit dem patch sind metalle aller art gefragt, da erledigt sich auch (meistens) das problem mit dem deff-tank
2. sonst sind die Handwerkswaren aus der scherbenwelt immer gefragt. Leder, kräuter, aber auch mit urluft/mana/leben etc. lässt sich etwas geld machen, verzauberzeugs(stäube, splitter) usw...

kannst sogar die siegel des sonnenzorns farmen wenn du willst, aber davon hab ich erst mal die nase voll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (24. April 2007)

Juwelenschleifen ist das beste, was uns Minern passieren konnte. Erze sind so gefragt wie nie, Mithril, Eisen, Thorium, alles verkauft sich super im AH.


----------



## Nimbrod (24. April 2007)

seh ich auch so bogus habe zu spitzen zeiten 1 stack kupferbarren für 6g verkauft ^^


----------



## Daph (24. April 2007)

ich habe mir zwar nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber ich würd sagen queste einfach alles durch so kommst am schnellsten an Gold. Mit 70 nach Netehrsturm und Schattenmondtal gehen bring sicher 2k Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boomslang (25. Juli 2007)

also ich tu mir auch schwer mit dem Gold farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und leien tut mir keiner was.

Einen Tipp hätt ich allerdings. Und zwar ist das das altbekannte Farmen in Silithus nach Odem des Windes und co.
Dort die Elementare Killen. Sind glaub von Level 58-60. Gehen also bei Level 70 ziemlich schnell pfutz.
Hab damals mit Level 55-57 gefarmt.
So ca alle 10-15 Kills 1x Odem des Windes. Teilweise pro Tag ca 20 Odem des Windes erbeutet. Und ebenfalls je nach Tag bekommt man die im AH für 11 Gold weg.

Da gibts nen Elite 60er mit 4 Anhängsel der bei mir bislang immer selbst schon 4 Odems + weitere sachen bei sich hatte. Der ist allerdings sehr selten.

Also rundum 20+11 Gold = 220 Gold und garantiert 2-3 Blaue Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (25. Juli 2007)

yorki88 schrieb:


> jojo gibt etv viele beiträge über gold blababla
> 
> aber ich möchte ma wissen wo man farmen muss für "*5,2k Gold*"
> 
> ...



Sparsam sein, mein Tip der funktioniert zu 100 %

1.: Leg dir nen Char an der als Lager dient

2.: Leg einen Betrag fest den du immer mitnimmst (ca. 300g)

3.: Geh Questen oder Farmen, alles was du überig hast wenn du gerade mal an einem Briefkasten stehst schickst du an dein Lager

4.: Stell deine Items die du findest nicht ins AH sondern in den Handelschannel und so sparst du dir die Auktionskosten.

5.: Solltest du dennoch das AH nutzen wollen, dann setzt die Dinge höchsten 1-2 mal rein wenn sie keiner kauft, gib Sie nem Händler....die Autkionskosten lohnen sich dann nicht mehr!

6.: Tada nach 3 Tagen hast du 700g zusammen, also geht recht schnell...

7.: Mit dieser Idee sind meine Arbeitskollegen und Freunde zu genug Gold gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanyanka (23. August 2007)

Ich farm mir momentan auch den Arsch ab für mein epic Flugmount.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich setze dabei auf Leder - bin Kürschner und farme Grollhufleder und Kobraschuppen in Nagrand wie eine Wilde. Man darf nicht vergessen dass die ganzen grauen drops auch Gold geben, NEBST den eigentlichen gefarmten Items. 

Wenn ich am Ende einer Farmsession zum Händler gehe habe ich schon ein paar Gold nur für die grauen Items. Dann gab es bestimmt noch ein paar grüne Drops, wenn ich Glück hab sogar noch etwas blaues... Schlussendlich kommen dann ein paar Stacks Knotenhautleder, Grollhufleder und die wertvolleren Items ins AH... und ta-daaaa... schon wieder ein paar hundert Gold zusammen. Klar, es braucht Geduld... Aber es ist's wert. Schlussendlich ist es doch ein Tolles Gefühl wenn man sagen kann: Ja, das Epic Flugmount hab ich mir selbst erarbeitet. ^^


----------



## Nimbrod (23. August 2007)

also mit intensive farmen habe ich fürs reiten + flugmount 3 wochen gebraucht noch mal 3 wochen für netherdrachen ^^ ist ne reine geduldst frage ^^


----------



## Dogar (23. August 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Einen Tipp hätt ich allerdings. Und zwar ist das das altbekannte Farmen in Silithus nach Odem des Windes und co.
> Dort die Elementare Killen. Sind glaub von Level 58-60. Gehen also bei Level 70 ziemlich schnell pfutz.



Danke ^^ diese Odem dinger suche ich

@TE: Version 1. Quests erledigen ab lvl 70 da bekommt man Extragold + Sachen die man findet
Version 2. Farmberufe (Bergbau) Partikel sammeln und alle 10 uz der Urform machen, zusammen mit den 
Edelsteinen ins AH setzen

Ansonsten Monster umhaun, Loot verkaufen, Monster umhaun, Loot verkaufen, Monster umhaun Loot verkaufen.


----------



## Minimilch (23. August 2007)

Also ich kann nur zustimmen. Questen ist die Lösung. Ich hab in jedem Gebiet gequestet und das Epic Mount ist meins :-)

Also hau rein lohnt sich ^^


----------



## Boomslang (23. August 2007)

Stimmt die Quests ab 70 sind der Hammer ! Da braucht man mal garkein Geld mehr und bekommt soviel dass man nimmer weiß wohin damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur durch Ruf farmen (Quests wie z.B. bei den Netherschwingen und co) Hab ich jetzt schonwieder knapp 3000 Gold bei meinem neusten 70er zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..... Und das schlimmste ist.. ich weiß garnicht was ich damit kaufen soll außer Munition und Futter für mein Tier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. August 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Stimmt die Quests ab 70 sind der Hammer ! Da braucht man mal garkein Geld mehr und bekommt soviel dass man nimmer weiß wohin damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was für server ?

kannst mir ja ein bisschen geben wenn du auf destromath bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrh


----------



## Boomslang (23. August 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was für server ?
> 
> kannst mir ja ein bisschen geben wenn du auf destromath bist
> 
> ...




Ne da bin ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für was brauchst denn das Gold ? Das ganze Zeugs dropt doch eh in den Instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (23. August 2007)

*hust* 
Ich tu mich momentan schwer mit Reppkosten und Manapots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Raidleiter musste mir schon Geld leihen damit ich gereppt zum Raid kommen konnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich bin auch einfach zu faul zum Farmen


----------



## Atura (23. August 2007)

Hi, 

solltest du Berufstätig sein, und nicht allzuviel Zeit haben, rate ich dir ehrlich zum Goldkauf, sofern es dir das Wert ist. Ansonst einen vernünftigen Crafter Beruf, und 2 Urnether-Epix zusammenfarmen udn herstellen (geht bei 6stunden am tag binnen 4tagen) ..etwas glück im AH und du hast 5k Gold, solltest du weniger haben dann noch ein 3.epic oder einfach nur urfeuers farmen und verkaufen.


----------



## FERT (23. August 2007)

hab mir hier jezt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber :
sachen die du im ah nach 2/3maligem reinstellen nicht losgeworden bist würd ich dissen lassen (: 
die mats lassen sich def. immer gut verscherbeln


----------



## Boomslang (24. August 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> hab mir hier jezt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber :
> sachen die du im ah nach 2/3maligem reinstellen nicht losgeworden bist würd ich dissen lassen (:
> die mats lassen sich def. immer gut verscherbeln




Also ich will behaupten dass man 70er Zeugs eh sehr schlecht verkauft bekommt. Jeder der paarmal in ner 70er Ini war hat besseres Zeugs. Und das grüne gelumpe das da dropt kauft eh fast keiner. Schick das immer zu meinem Bankchar und entzauber das mit dem oder verkaufs mitlerweile sogar an den NPC Händler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (24. August 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also rundum 20+11 Gold = 220 Gold und garantiert 2-3 Blaue Sachen
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, da stimmt ein Rechenzeichen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt mir grade, dass der Post aber auch schon ein paar Tage alt ist...


----------



## Marki4 (28. August 2007)

Also als ich einmal Urwasser gefarmt hab ging das am schnellsten in Nagrand über der stadt der mag´har.
In einer Stunde hab ich 8 Urwasser zusammen


----------



## parmakid (7. Januar 2008)

bin immo auch am farmen ... 3 tage scho 700g durch daylie qs für die himmelswache und ogrilla und UR-zeugs farmen...
denke der beste weg an viel gold zu kommen ist ne raidgilde ^^
un dein equip un skillung voll auf pve zu orientieren ^^

In WoW gibt es immerhin 2 arten von spielern...
-> Die pVpler die den ganzen tag bgs und arenas machen
-> Die pVeler die den ganzen tag instanzen,raids etc machen

Die pVpler bekommen zwar ab einer gewissen Arena wertung einen Netherdrachen aber woher bitte den reitskill ? wenn man jeden tag pvp spielt macht man immerhin knapp 11,9g durch die eingführte daylie pvp quest, wie soll man da bitte 5k gold für nen reitskill bekommen ?!!? im bg abzeichen klauen mit je 2silber drinne ?!!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon zu 60er zeiten war man als erfolgreicher pveler was gold an geht im vorteil....
Siehe Kelthuzad der dropt 3400g xD <- damals wars so
ka wieviel illidan dropt xD bischen mehr denke ich mal ^^
Die Abhärtungswertung (resilence) hat das ganze spiel in 2 akte aufgeteilt pve und pvp.
Für einen weg muss man sein equip aufbauen...

Als pvpler -> total angeschissen -.-


----------



## Sh!roX (23. Januar 2008)

parmakid schrieb:


> Als pvpler -> total angeschissen -.-



Sehe ich nicht zu 100% so...
Denn wenn die Raidgruppe wiped, kannste erst mal schön reppen gehen. Wenn du in der Arena stirbst, naja rating nach ein Paar Niederlagen ge**** aber das stört nicht wirklich. Außerdem die Abzeichen im BG können bis zu 21 Silber beinhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also ist es einiger Maßen ausgeglichen, kommt halt immer auf die Situationen & die Lagen der Spieler an.

Ich habe übrigens mein episches Flugmount via Kräuterkunde & Dailys gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (23. Januar 2008)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Sparsam sein, mein Tip der funktioniert zu 100 %
> 
> 1.: Leg dir nen Char an der als Lager dient
> 
> ...



Des mit dem Sparchar mach ich auch, mit dem geh ich jeden Abend eine Stunde on und verkauf die geschickten sachen und kauf billige sachen im ah und stell halt alles wiede rein.

Aber ich versteh die meisten immer noch nich. Warum Stunden lang farmen gehn wenns so leicht geht an gold zu kommen. Seh ich im AH ma nen Epic für 100g dann kauf ich ihn. spätestens 1monat später paar hundert g dran verdient, IN EINER MINUTE. Ihr geht stunden oder wochen farmen. 

Versteht das keiner??

GEhtst du aH, kaufst du alle Prismasplitter, stellst du für doppelt preis rein, passt du auf das keienr billiger rein stellt >> bist du reich>> und das ist leicht^^

Das einzig sinnvolle was ich empfehlen kann an farmen: Wenn man die rute kennt und weis wo jedes kraut ungefähr is kann man mit Kräuterkunde viel Gold machen. Hab meinem Kumpel (der spielt auf Dalvengyr) zugeschaut beim farmen und der hat die Stunde zwischen 300-500 g gemacht. Man muss halt wissen wies geht.

so long viel spaß beim FARMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (26. Februar 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich farme in Nethersturm die Sonnenzorn Blutelfen, als Holypala mahste recht fix viele down =), naja glube in 2 Tagen 2000 von denen gekilllt und 2 Epics 2 Rar und etliche Grüne sachen entzaubert, Netherstoff wird auch immer gekauft für 2,80 das stack, und Arkane Foliante bzw Siegel des Sonnenzorns gehen auch super.

Das gleiche geht natürlich auch bei den Teuflischen Waffen mobs ;p naja habe nach 2 - 3 Tagen nun knapp 3 k Gold .


----------



## Monkeyrama (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich hab da ziemliche schwierigkeiten mit dem gold machen. Auf unserem Server ist alles ziemlich Billig Urzeug meist unter 15g das stück. Und vor allem mein Dropglück ist unter aller sau in den letzen zwei monaten 1 blaues item gefunden und noch nie was lilanes. ich steh nun auf 2,2k gold und es ist echt verdammt hart. Kann auch nur 30g pro tag an quests machen also die täglichen da mir keiner mit den ogrila vorquests hilft.


----------



## rajko-wow123 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Ich farme so Gold:

1. Alle Dailys auf der Insel von Quel'Danas.
2. Nach Nagrand gehen. Dort auf dem Elementarplateu Ur - feuer-luft-wasser farmen.
3. Nach SW (Allinaz) / OG (Horde) gehen und Die Ur-sachen für ca. 20-25g reinlegen. [Für diesn Preis sinds gleicht weg!] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Gold vom Briefkasten abholen.
5. Jeden Tag so und man hat das Epic-Flugmount sehr sehr schnell. 
6. Wenn man noch Zeit hat, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist... in eine ini gehn.

So farmt man Gold, leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG euer Feund.


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

yorki88 schrieb:


> jojo gibt etv viele beiträge über gold blababla
> 
> aber ich möchte ma wissen wo man farmen muss für "*5,2k Gold*"
> 
> ...



du hast recht, es gibt 1000e threads dazu, allerdings nich im allgemeinforum...


----------



## Anduris (7. Oktober 2008)

R. schrieb:


> Klar, am einfachsten bekommste Gold im Arathihochland, da bei 8;15 Spawnt alle 15 Sek. ein Mob der 400G und einen blauen Gegenstand bei sich hat... also da gehts echt schnell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schlechter Witz. 
0% witzig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyLordShu (7. Oktober 2008)

Ihr wisst das der Ursprungsbeitrag von 2007 ist und der letzte vom 26.2.2008?
Da gabs noch nicht die Insel und Epic-FM war noch echt selten


----------

